# Unwanted in ground spa.



## cardio (Sep 19, 2010)

We recently bought a re-sale property in the Paphos area complete with pool and in-ground spa.The spa takes up too much space and we would like to remove it.The pool companies don't seem interested,we just don't know wether to ask for payment for it or to offer payment to have it removed.The spa has'nt been used for quite some time but everything appears to be in working order with nothing missing from the mechanical components.Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## kedares (Sep 24, 2010)

*ground spa*

I would be interested in coming to have a look at this spa. is it free to a good home?? We would be interested to come a take it off your hands to fit it into our home. Look fwd to hearing from you asap. You could ring me on 96516621 or 25442301after 4... many thanks steve n maria yates


----------

